#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-23
<tgm4883> mhall119, ping
<tgm4883> mhall119, so I'm not really sure who else to contact about this, but the link to the google map to Rosie McGee's is broken on this page  http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<tgm4883> http://goo.g/maps/igt6U should be http://goo.gl/maps/igt6U
<tgm4883> just missing an l
<mhall119> tgm4883: please file a bug against https://launchpad.net/uds-project
<mhall119> and assign it to steve-edwards
<tgm4883> mhall119, done, thanks
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-24
<bobweaver> pnig tgm4883  have you seen this ? http://www.nfl.com/videos/the-shame-report/0ap2000000084476/The-Shame-Report-Week-7
<bobweaver> I rotflol at the part about DVR
<bobweaver> Glad I am not on the plane (UDS) is not on Sunday, I would rip that kids head off then his parents for raising a spoiler .
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I didn't see it.  Cliff notes?
<bobweaver> So he is praising DVR and says that the devil makes smart phones. He was at a game(OAK vs JAK) and had used DVR at home for the PIT game. But on his flight back there was a kid on the plane. That said "steelers win twenty-"blah blah blah.  I just thought that it was a nice place to see dvr things
<bobweaver> because the kid was using smart phone to look at scores. And he wants to watch dvr of game after flight. Suggestion: make phone interface for Ubuntu TV so you can watch TV. But Chrooted envo that are also using open vnc are one not safe and two. Can not play videos that well
<bobweaver> esp. at airports
<tgm4883> no need to make do VNC, just share the files somehow
<tgm4883> but yea, airport wifi is terrible
<bobweaver> to get to interface vnc is used with Ubuntu Phone
<bobweaver> ?
<tgm4883> and also, you'll need to transcode the videos on the fly
<bobweaver> chroot armel then vnc to get gui ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, why do you need to VNC home from your phone to watch your shows?
<bobweaver> talking about DVR
<bobweaver> NO
<bobweaver> Ok so the only way that I know how to install Ubuntu onto phoines goes like this
<bobweaver> Root the phone
<bobweaver> usb storage on
<bobweaver> add armel IMG and add vnc or ssh
<bobweaver> both
<bobweaver> then chroot the armel Ubutnu
<bobweaver> then VNC to local host(phone) to get interface of Ubuntu
<bobweaver> then you have Ubuntu tv/ all of it
<bobweaver> Only works *tested* for me Unity2d
<tgm4883> well lets not talk about getting Ubuntu on a phone ATM, lets either pretend you have a Ubuntu on the phone already or you have a Ubuntu TV app for android
<bobweaver> then you are golden you can connect to myth
<tgm4883> exactly
<bobweaver> then you are spoiler that is what my suggestion was
<tgm4883> :)
<bobweaver> can myth DL to cache ?
<bobweaver> Like computer to computer ?
<tgm4883> well it would be the frontend (android app) that would need to have the caching built in
<bobweaver> call backend >> cache or save to phone frontend
<tgm4883> from the backend perspective, it's just sending a file to whatever asked for it
<bobweaver> so that way no  Network or "plained networking "
<tgm4883> plained networking?
<bobweaver> like a cron job thta works with calender
<tgm4883> so on the cron job, it would upload the file to the remote frontend so it could playback off the network?
<bobweaver> like I am at office and I do X and Phone does nothing. I am going to plain some thing on a calender that says get these movies for flight home. Or shows
<bobweaver> well not cron job But something to do with a calender schedule
<tgm4883> bobweaver, again, that sound more like functionality that would be in the android app
<bobweaver> Or built into Unity
<tgm4883> well yea, any of the frontends
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  will you teach me more about securing Myth at UDS ?
<tgm4883> heh, securing myth.  hmm
<tgm4883> There isn't a ton to securing mythtv. Just stick it inside your network. If you want to access it remotely you should use an SSH tunnel
<tgm4883> There is barely more to securing mythweb, which you can just do a basic apache password on
<tgm4883> Security in Mythtv has traditionally been "if you're on the local network, you're already trusted"
<tgm4883> thus the need for an ssh tunnel
<bobweaver> scp to copy files. What about things like opening myth up to *New* Interface that listen with anon proxy
<bobweaver> let me explain
<tgm4883> rhpot1991 could probably talk more about that
<tgm4883> if he's around
<rhpot1991> I am, let me read backlog
<tgm4883> he's on the team that built the MythTV android app
<tgm4883> which can stream remotely
<bobweaver> ah cool rhpot1991  if you have the time. How does app listen to backend? this is first time hearing about this for me.
 * bobweaver is looking for source 
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: it uses the service APIS
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: one second
<tgm4883> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5teXRodHYiXQ..
<bobweaver> so you are still calling a api with Ip
<tgm4883> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5teXRodHYiXQ..
<bobweaver> you set with user ?
<rhpot1991> https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend
<tgm4883> https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend/wiki/Access-MythTV-Master-Backend-via-SSH
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: yep via IP, you can set a home and away profile
<tgm4883> bammo, how to set it up
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, hostname would work as well right?
<rhpot1991> yep
 * tgm4883 hasn't setup the remote access
<rhpot1991> use something like dyndns
<rhpot1991> ssh tunnel is the secure way to do it
<rhpot1991> or you can open up port 6544 directly
<rhpot1991> but there is no security on that
<bobweaver> Cool this is java
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> so its a frontend android app, and then a java library to do the service api calls
<rhpot1991> currently runs on tablets and phones, google tv interface is in the works
<bobweaver> rhpot1991,  you will be at UDS ?
<rhpot1991> nope :(
<bobweaver> dan g
<rhpot1991> one of these times I'll go
<rhpot1991> generally doesn't work well with work
<rhpot1991> as far as offline viewing, it cannot do that currently
<rhpot1991> we have the idea of a playlist feature developing now, something like that could be an option there
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: I wrote mythexport which will transcode mythtv recordings into a mobile format and then provide a rss feed for them
<bobweaver> that is cool
<bobweaver> I was thinking of making google calender plugin for qml then use that to run jobs for dl to a tmp dir
<bobweaver> Just a idea though no code for it .. yet ;)
<bobweaver> But this is real real cool stuff right here. Great job
<rhpot1991> mythexport was designed around your plane idea
<rhpot1991> I had a friend who wanted to watch recordings on his ipod while flying
<rhpot1991> it has since been ignored in favor of the android app
<rhpot1991> and the fact that I no longer use iDevices
<rhpot1991> but it should help or point you in a direction if you wanted to go that sort of rout
<bobweaver> I see that it prints out xml
<bobweaver> that is very useful
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Services_API
<bobweaver> Just seems like whatever I do I am going to have to open up my backend to the public. If I want to use myth from devices. this is where security comes in. I do not think that have that under control
<bobweaver> yeah that is how I made qml program for myth tv
<bobweaver> well in Unity 2d in the dash
<bobweaver> for the schedual and using tgm4883  scope and also calling TVDB and also TMDB and not services
<rhpot1991> bobweaver: ya so the best way to do that is to ssh tunnel
<rhpot1991> so your remote devices acts as if it is on the local network
<rhpot1991> https://github.com/MythTV-Clients/MythTV-Android-Frontend/wiki/Access-MythTV-Master-Backend-via-SSH
<rhpot1991> is how you'd do it in android
<bobweaver> thanks, here is a testing thingy that I was working on. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302864/
<bobweaver> just like reading the services and printing to screen
<bobweaver> useless atm but not for long
<bobweaver> there are some global vars that I Must take care of
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I rewrote the mythtv scope last weekend. It's still alpha, but works again and also cleaned up quite a bit
<bobweaver> Calender, I will javascript to get time, ip: I will use tgm4883  file and read from that
<bobweaver> aka ~/.mythtv-scope-location.conf
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  that is for 12.10 ?
<tgm4883> yea
<bobweaver> I will test it brb have to boot up 12.10
<bobweaver> Ok so testing results, first thing I noticed is that it is not launching on its own so I launched it (could be unity cache) , after getting it running. tv shows still do not show up in previews(Ones from DVR), Side note: Things that are TV shows that one may have moved over to backend via dvd, are not showing up in previews, But are there and fan art is working for view one of the dash(aka not previews)  Here is a paste of the log http://
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/1302937/
<tgm4883> bobweaver, is your backend 0.25 or 0.26?
<bobweaver> Second testing results: 'player' is not loading, It is loading in browser on click to open movie from dash (view one) testing view 2 : same deal also blah button :)
<bobweaver> let me check I think that it is 25
<bobweaver> 0.25.3
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you tested on 25 or 26 ?
<tgm4883> 0.26
<bobweaver> Ok I will install 0.26 thanks
<tgm4883> that is why you are getting the timestamp error
<tgm4883> which I'll want to fix
<tgm4883> because 0.26 changes to UTC time in the db
<bobweaver> I see
<bobweaver> and that is also player thingy too I see in log
<bobweaver> Failed to parse release_date since it was not in format: YYYY-MM-DDTHH:MM:SSZ
<bobweaver> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bobweaver>   File "./unity-scope-mythtv", line 243, in play_video
<bobweaver>     return self.on_activate_uri (action, uri)
<bobweaver>   File "./unity-scope-mythtv", line 247, in on_activate_uri
<bobweaver>     if not self.player == "/usr/bin/mythavtest":
<bobweaver> AttributeError: Daemon instance has no attribute 'player'
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok, just fixed that
<tgm4883> it's hardcoded to use VLC right now, so you'll need that installed for playback
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I can not seem to find 26 for 11.10 so I think I am going to have to compile
<tgm4883> bobweaver, sec, let me fix that as well
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok, should work with 0.25 now
<tgm4883> revision 49
<bobweaver> Ok testing
<bobweaver> still no deals, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303050/
<bobweaver> I am un-sure why it is launching it in browser . I tried to start link ( via vlc ) that is posted in browser but there was a error. Link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303085/ wonder if this has to do with the adds ? I mean shooping lens
<bobweaver> nope
<bobweaver> Seems like lens-meta://MOVIElens-meta://10543lens-meta://NULLlens-meta://NULL  is not suppose to be there
<bobweaver> maybe line 79 needs to strip the meta info ?  GLib.spawn_async([str(self.player), playuri])
<bobweaver> Oh I think I see because playuri = uri.split('lens-meta://')[0]   is jamming up against the exstion to the video
<bobweaver> extension *
<bobweaver> That is it
<bobweaver> How to add to the uri in python ?  like      foo = uri.add(.avi)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, sorry, had a SAN causing me some trouble at work
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so what are you trying to di
<tgm4883> do*
<bobweaver> or can I add three to this ?   that is fine this is fun !
<bobweaver> so 2 options
<bobweaver> ('.avilens-meta://')[0]
<bobweaver> can I use 3 or 4 to move four steps up the string ?
<bobweaver> ('.avilens-meta://')[4]
<bobweaver> let me paste what I am testing for avi
<tgm4883> whats with the .avi part
<bobweaver> Oh I think I see because playuri = uri.split('lens-meta://')[0]   is jamming up against the extension to the video
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303189/
<bobweaver> some reason gnome is not running "Player" from deamon
<bobweaver> I think
<tgm4883> so if you look at line 111, you can see it create that string with lens-meta://
<tgm4883> something odd is  happening, as http://192.168.1.21:6544/Content/GetFile?StorageGroup=Videos&FileName=rented/Beverly%20Hills%20Cop%201/Beverly%20Hills%20Cop%201.avilens-meta://MOVIElens-meta://10857lens-meta://NULLlens-meta://NULL
<tgm4883> isn't valid
<tgm4883> actually, no, that looks ok
<bobweaver> yeah there "Jamming up "
<bobweaver> so playuri is not working
<tgm4883> but this def isn't valid
<tgm4883> playuri = uri.split('.avilens-meta://MOVIElens-meta://10543lens-meta://NULLlens-meta://NULL')[0]
<bobweaver> yeah that is me learning python :)
<tgm4883>  so on that code you added, can you put a 'print uri' before your
<tgm4883> 'playuri = ...'
<bobweaver> it works for only one movie but I do not know wild card for python
<bobweaver> so I am testing on only avi and only one movie
<bobweaver> sure  I can do that and that is how I debuged
<bobweaver> so        self.player = '/usr/bin/vlc'           not working so I made into var     it is the exstention's that I am having trouble with. It now launchs vlc but can not get string right due to exstention
<bobweaver> extension *
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok, do this. On the code you posted. replace line 2 with
<tgm4883> playuri = uri.split('lens-meta://')
<tgm4883> print  playuri
<tgm4883> then run that and see what it prints out
<bobweaver> http://192.168.1.21:6544/Content/GetFile?StorageGroup=Videos&FileName=purchased/21 Jump Street/21 Jump Street.avilens-meta://MOVIElens-meta://10543lens-meta://NULLlens-meta://NULL
<bobweaver> eet.avilens-meta:    << need to remove that or put space at line 111 ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, from what you posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303189/
<tgm4883> just commend out line 2, and add the two things I posted above
<tgm4883> it should print out a list of the items
<tgm4883> not sure why it isn't working for you, if I just make a simple python script using your uri, it works her
<tgm4883> here*
<bobweaver> Ok here is paste it is still not removing exstentions and it is not adding so I will try to fix line 111 and make like this
<bobweaver> pasteing error ^^^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303234/
<tgm4883> You added the two lines I specified above?
<tgm4883> what is the output of 'python --version'
<bobweaver> Yes that was OO @ python know. So I put a space in URI  var and give's back correct string. also takes care of line 79  here is paste of lines changed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303259/
<bobweaver> python version is Python 2.7.3
<bobweaver> Now it is the white space in the names of the movie string(uri )
<bobweaver> I am tring with cvlc and that is what it is telling me.  Maybe make a function to make spaces in uri be \ instead of just whitespace ? Know how to do that. also tgm4883  answer these questions when ever you can, I understand working
<bobweaver> Totem Is working !!!!!
<tgm4883> bobweaver, to use \, you would need to do \\
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'm wondering if we can just pass a list instead of a string
<tgm4883> I pulled that from the remote-videos scope, I don't recall if I had tried passing a list
<bobweaver> Yeah also coupe other things I put notes in the code, Do you have older contril logs and debian files ? I am going to package this thing up
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'm going to model it after the packaging in the remote video scope
<tgm4883> which is why there is a setup.py now
<bobweaver> Why not Make ?
<tgm4883> cause it's all python?
<bobweaver> I am py noob :)
<bobweaver> here is idea's  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303339/
<tgm4883> it's going to detect your default video player
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0    Time Index 8:16
<bobweaver> that is what I am talking about. maybe even blah button turns into .....
<bobweaver> whats idea with blah button ?
<puneri> QUESTION : How to get involved in Ubuntu TV ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that button is just so I can easily check if a particular issue was fixed. It means nothing right  now
<bobweaver> puneri,  have you read the wiki ?
<tgm4883> puneri, depends on what you want to do, there are many ways to get involved
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  cool any thoughts for future ?
<tgm4883> puneri, http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/10/18/call-for-more-active-community-participation/
<puneri> bobweaver : yes I have, I found launhpad and it advises to join mailing list.
<puneri> tmg4883 : Want to be more on hardware side.
<bobweaver> puneri,  you hav installed or played with it ? what do you want to do with it? arm ?
<tgm4883> mhall119, who would he talk to for that ^
<puneri> bobweaver : No. Will do it. As of now don't have proper board for ARM to port. Earlier had ported other DVR to DM6446.
<bobweaver> so yeah tgm I am looking for that code. will paste link. could use the button to change player ?
<bobweaver> puneri,  I also do not have a arm board :(
<bobweaver> maybe case statements ? python has case statements correct lol
<puneri> bobweaver : Any list of tested platforms ?
<bobweaver> I have tested on like 6 different machines have not made a list yet. But that is a good idea
<puneri> bobweaver : Then we should edit the wiki and add it. Am I allowed to do so ?
<bobweaver> puneri,  yes but you might want to wait around and also talk to mhall119
<tgm4883> we should probably wait to update that until some actual Ubuntu TV (Unity 3D) code has been tested
<puneri> has anyone tried it on DM6446 : http://www.dm6446.com/ ?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/unity-scope-youtube-tv/files/head:/usr/lib/unity-scope-youtube/
<bobweaver> that is code I am talking about
<bobweaver> puneri,  not sure. I have seen some videos on panda boards and cell phones (droid atrix) but that is it for arm
<puneri> bobweaver : As per my understanding any DVR needs proper signal processing that would mean good DSP. Not sure about panda & beagle.
<puneri> Suggest me something which I may contribute to now ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I've added the packaging back in now r50
<tgm4883> puneri, I'm not sure there is anything you can contribute to hardware-wise right now
<bobweaver> puneri,  yeah I am also unsure. as I can not afford that stuff :( , But I do have it running real well on system 76 notebook I will post specs. It is small not arm small but notebook small
<bobweaver> this thing has a Intel Atom  1.5GHz  and runs real well
<tgm4883> bobweaver, he left
<bobweaver> I am also giving away a old computer that I painted at linux users group in Nov after talking about Ubuntu TV. Here are Pictures :)    http://imagebin.org/233135    http://imagebin.org/233136        I will present My modifed version of Unity 2d on it then give it away at the end of the night after presenting on it
<mhall119> bobweaver: has tgm4883 filled you in on the changes to the way community works on TV?
<tgm4883> mhall119, I've done no such thing
<tgm4883> figured we'd discuss it a bit in 3 days
<tgm4883> err, 4 days
<mhall119> I wanted to give him the info ahead of time
<tgm4883> good idea
<tgm4883> if you want to fill him in, I'm going to go grab lunch
<tgm4883> or just find the appropriate logs
<mhall119> I'm about to head to sleep, it's getting late here and I only got a few hours on the plane
<mhall119> bobweaver: PM me your email address, I'll write it all up in the morning (Copenhagen time)
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-25
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  if you like, You can look at this it is working https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/unity-scope-mythtv
<bobweaver>  Also added to repo located https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta
<bobweaver> maybe also if we could get that branch onto lp:ubuntutv That would be a great thing
<morphias> bobweaver, im here :)
<bobweaver> morphias,  are you sure that you made all the correct steps
<bobweaver> lets try something new shall we
<morphias> im about to redo it
<morphias> unless i should do something new
<bobweaver> open terminal
<morphias> kk
<bobweaver> mkdir ~/Desktop/build
<bobweaver> cd ~/Desktop/build
<bobweaver> apt-get source unity
<morphias> kk
<bobweaver> cd unity-6.8.0/
<bobweaver> mkdir build
<bobweaver> cd  build
<morphias> kk
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<morphias> kk
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get build-dep libnux-3.0-0
<morphias> ah
<bobweaver> ?
 * bobweaver makes mix drink 
<morphias> first time running that
<morphias> lol dont get too buzzed :/
<morphias> anyhow.. im to the point with the build on that new source for unity and it hasn't given me that error
<bobweaver> qtcreator ../CMakeLists.txt
<bobweaver> lets hope you are not skiping steps
<bobweaver> not sure what lib is not being called in in Cmakelist.txt that Nux is not calling in
<bobweaver> but I am a sniffer at a debuger :)
<morphias> see it gave me that error around 25% progress now it made it to 50% so its doing good
<bobweaver> Error or warning ?
<morphias> none so far
<morphias> starting to see why i might want a dev desktop computer at some point now
<morphias> all i have around the house is laptops
<morphias> hehe
<bobweaver> you are not the only one ;)
<morphias> i like stepping outside to smoke and bringing the laptop with
<bobweaver> we all do
<bobweaver> that is something that is bothering me
<bobweaver> like when Unity sat down at the last Uds Ubutnu phone and Tv where not in picture but I am sure that there are great wonderfull things to come I just dont know if *I* Like the idea of moving away from armel basedthings for opengles coding
<bobweaver> and because you are on 12.10 you would have to re-write libunity (50 + C++ files ) it makes it way more then a one man job
<bobweaver> re-writing the C++ is easy it is keeping up with the Unity team that is the real trouble
<morphias> oh.
<bobweaver> Like I made Ubuntu TV frontend in Unity 3d
<bobweaver> but one week later code would not work
<bobweaver> due to libunity and people not talking to me
<bobweaver> so there is furstartion
<bobweaver> that is something that I should point out
<bobweaver> code that I made runing on friends panda
<morphias> hmm
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcepB1E1lX0
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOacuIldM8
<bobweaver> all I had to do was add dbus too gnome.sessions.background.sesssions
<bobweaver> add previews and also slider
<bobweaver> but the thing about it is asa follows
<bobweaver> as
<bobweaver> Unity is young and fast paced
<bobweaver> there is no time for other form facors
<bobweaver> factors *
<bobweaver> they should be wrote in due time
<bobweaver> meaning
<bobweaver> that Ubuntu TV and Phone should stay on the QT interface Untill the next long term support realse is due
<bobweaver> aka using the 12,04 repos or **** makings are own
<bobweaver> that way we can make a real real real good Mythtv api / xbmc / android/ anything / prius dash board compatibly
<morphias> hmm.
<bobweaver> then fir next LTS make the switch to Unity 3d
<bobweaver> for Ubutnu TV and for Ubuntu Phine
<bobweaver> Phone *
<bobweaver> make a tried and tested blueprint
<bobweaver> then move to other interface well studying the ups and downfalls of a new based interface aka unity 3d on armel
<morphias> Well the build successfully ran.
<bobweaver> It is ****ALL****  about armel in the tv manufacturing scope
<bobweaver> morphias,  so you are now runing unity stadalone ? '
<bobweaver> if so great job
<bobweaver> I got all caught up in ideas
<morphias> i did ... then closed it
<morphias> you got good ideas man
<bobweaver> now you can make your Unity what ever the way you want in c++
<bobweaver> as far as filing bugs and what not and gathering info on bugs harvest and launchpad are the place for that
<morphias> lol... true... been wanting to make my panel a nice blue and with the unity tweak not being compatible with 12.10 this is kinda cool for me
<bobweaver> we are alway's looking for any community volunteering that anyone would like to DO
<bobweaver> morphias,  with us understanding that Unity 3d is young
<morphias> but i am more interested in looking at bugs and seeing if i can fix one.
<bobweaver> we also understand that we are makinga gaming engine to its own
<bobweaver> ahh then harvest is you ticket
<bobweaver> that or launchpad
<bobweaver> but you should learn to drive before starting big-block engines
<bobweaver> ;_)
<bobweaver> morphias,  did you log into or have troubles loging into harvest ?
<morphias> oh i have harvest somewhere in my firefox tabs... i havent logged in i believe
<bobweaver> harvest was more for bitsize bugs when mad (I think )
<bobweaver> and still is [but needs a great webteam cough cough mhall119  :)
<bobweaver> morphias,  C++ is great but there is also many many other things in open source and  Ubuntu
<bobweaver> Unity Bugs are sadly not filed as much as I had hoped
<bobweaver> when 12.04 came out and woopsie came into play
<bobweaver> But anyhow
<bobweaver> are you still there lol
<morphias> yeah
<bobweaver> install dconf-editor
<morphias> got signed in
<bobweaver> sweet
<morphias> apt-get couldn't find dconf-editor but I installed gconf-editor
<morphias> oh nvm i already had it installed
<morphias> dconf-tools
<bobweaver> morphias, cout << " http://imagebin.org/233190 "  << "take a look"
<bobweaver> This is are dbus interface
<bobweaver> or deamon
<bobweaver> listener *
<bobweaver> A service that  can be turned on and o f
<bobweaver> but there is a troubling thing
<bobweaver> I make interface
<bobweaver> dont work With next UNITY F$%^&*(ng version
<bobweaver> due to lake of communication
<bobweaver> here is video of that
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcepB1E1lX0&webm=1    and that is on fri9iends panda board
<bobweaver> but libunity moves so fast !!
<bobweaver> Setting a form factor is only due for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_etbhWJoMo
<morphias> cool vids
<morphias> bobweaver, sorry about that.
<bobweaver> About what ?
<morphias> oh i disconnected for a bit.
<bobweaver> morphias,  are you any good at gimp ?
<morphias> beginner at best with gimp... i do well with gradients and thats pretty much it
<morphias> been wanting to learn to do more..
<bobweaver> er disconections are horrible I ran tor for a while
<bobweaver> morphias,  there is a plugin for gimp
<bobweaver> this will save you hundreds of dollors and it is  free
<bobweaver> as in freedomand beer
<bobweaver> Oo link
<bobweaver> Time to watch more thingys lol
 * bobweaver is in teach mode 
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BRJ1qJkjZM
<bobweaver> you can get code here http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/gimp-qmlexporter/archive-tarball/master
<bobweaver> then put file in ~/.gimp/export/    Or whatever it is
<morphias> this is cool...
<bobweaver> morphias,  now watch this after done please
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4kv-AoAJ-Q
<morphias> watching the next one
<bobweaver> that can also be opengles
<bobweaver> that video maes me dizzy lol
<bobweaver> this one is better lol
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMRln8FJvKc
<bobweaver> image that on a tv for control panel ?
<morphias> now watching Shader effects and video ...
<morphias> okay
<bobweaver> that code can b frustrating to run I tell you what
<bobweaver> make make clean ect
<morphias> bedtime for me... later man
<morphias> thanks for showing me everything
<bobweaver> well morphias  now that you seen the screen shot of Dconf you can look at how" unity 3d standlone " and I guess that is the moving path. Now I maust go eat sushi
<bobweaver> np have a good one !
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-27
<tgm4883> popey, was that your game of cards against humanity?
<Lavvy> Can i install openstack in an ubuntu tv box
<Lavvy> Like mele A1000 that is running ubuntu tv
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-28
<Anonymer> Hallo
<Anonymer> Is the PCTV DVB-S2 Stick Supported by MythTc
<Anonymer> MythTv
#ubuntu-tv 2013-10-26
<gnuton> Hi there!
<gnuton> what's the status of Ubuntu TV?
<gnuton> I just read that it works only on 12.04
